# Pot Lickers are Back again



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

Had a friend and my wife out yesterday in the mid lake area catching whites for my friend to take to his family reunion. After a short time, I looked up to see a Yellow and White Triton with a black hull approaching. I have been told by someone else that the owner of this boat was one of the new guides that have showed up in the last year and have seen him with different people in his boat. This is no problem as there is plenty of room on Lake Livingston for more guides. 

HOWEVER, this "Supposedly Guide" showed his true colors when he went right up to my marker, punched in a way point on his GPS then very rudely left getting up on plane less than 10 yards from us. There is no reason for things like that. I will now refer to him as RUDE DUDE!!!

To the RUDE DUDE in that boat....if in fact you are a guide; have decency the to stay clear of me when I am working. I have seen you out there and have "NEVER" done what you did yesterday. I have stayed clear of the area you are working. You have much more advanced electronics than me and I find my own fishing spots without intruding on others. I also have worked with a couple other guides on this lake and we have helped each other. We do not crowd other boats and stay clear of them unless invited to join in to catch fish. I also invite others to come in an area where I am catching fish. 

You will never get an onvitation though.

By the way RUDE DUDE....are you the same guide that has been bad mouthing a couple other guides on our lake? Guides that have been here for years and are established with good reputations. I think you are going to be just another of the many "Fly by Nights" that call themselves guides. They have lasted one or two years at most then leave broke!!!


----------



## Ranger373V (Jun 26, 2011)

Get 'em Roger! Blast him out! That just ain't right!


----------



## OrangeS30 (Jun 21, 2009)

Wow!


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

hey loneeagle........dont hold back, tell us how ya really feel!!!!!!!


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Guide or not that is not right to do to anybody that is fishing. Just remember roger what comes around goes around!! He will get his one day. Karma baby


Sent from lola my personal assistant.


----------



## scott2h2 (Dec 24, 2009)

Well spoken Roger. I have not gotten out much this year due to my wife's illness, but when I have and gotten on fish I have been potlicked. People are just rude and RUDE DUDE is just showing his true colors.


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

Man, that takes alot of nerve for somebody to pull up on you like that. One time, I had a "rude dude" pull up on me like that in the middle of the lake and I told him. "..if I would have known you wanted to fish with me, we could've taken one boat!!"
He failed to find the humor in that.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Its really gotten bad lately. The word is out we have the overall best fishing in the area on livingston to put alot of fish in the cooler. I never put out markers anymore or if I do I anchor and back up to it and pull it in. It's desperation on his part because he can't put his parties on fish. But to leave that quick on plane is plain stupid.


----------



## AggieCowboy98 (Feb 25, 2007)

fishinganimal said:


> Its really gotten bad lately. The word is out we have the overall best fishing in the area on livingston to put alot of fish in the cooler. *I never put out markers anymore or if I do I anchor and back up to it and pull it in.* It's desperation on his part because he can't put his parties on fish. But to leave that quick on plane is plain stupid.


Obiwan taught me a trick. Paint your markers black with spray paint. You can see them easy enough when you are right by them but passers by usually can't see them since there is little contrast with the water.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Gangster.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

chucktx said:


> hey loneeagle........dont hold back, tell us how ya really feel!!!!!!!


 Yeah, don't hold back on our sake...tell 'em what you really think, Roger.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

I wonder what his clients thought of that....stealing a gps point? Good grief....what a doofus.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Potlickers are just like "Little Children"!!!


----------



## berger1b (May 6, 2012)

The other day at the island, I dropped a marker in an area where there were no boats anywhere close to me. Next thing I know I have trollers headed for me from two directions. I told my wife we could get run over if we move any distance from the marker. I have invited many boats to join in when I am on the fish but I will keep an eye out for the "Rude Dude".


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

I have another way of dealing with the pot lickers. I will send you a P.M.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Boomhauer75 said:


> I have another way of dealing with the pot lickers. I will send you a P.M.


Copy me.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

It will never cease, only get worse. Smile and wave! He will never have the satisfaction in his job or life as you have.

Keep doing what you are doing sir.


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

here........


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

I guess that is what you call a PROFESSIONAL POTLICKER!


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

We need a sticky to post the rogue's gallery of tx numbers for potlickers and other inconsiderate boaters.


----------



## megafish (Mar 5, 2007)

There is no secret spots to Megafish yall come join me anytime you want been on schools before where you could walk from boat to boat an everybody was catching fish!


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

I love to fish and even better love to catch fish.I'm not good at catching, but in no way would I potlick on anyone, especially on someone that is working...That is not right...SORRRRRRRRRY son of guns....


----------



## GoneFish'n (Jan 8, 2010)

That's right Grady. I've fished near Roger when he was working and when he was out for fun with his sweet wife. He is very generous with his spots but if he has paying clients he should not be approached
I'm wondering if this so called guide is just dumb about the courtesies on the water. It's never forgivable to poach his active spot by punching in data to your GPS 
I've also fished near and with Shadslinger. Loy also is generous with his hard earned knowledge
These guys I'm proud to call friends are just "straight up"guys. They always live and practice the golden rule
I'm sorry this new guide caused such a ruckus here because out there is not the place to show your true colors.


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

megafish said:


> There is no secret spots to Megafish yall come join me anytime you want been on schools before where you could walk from boat to boat an everybody was catching fish!


Great point MF, I agree with you 100 percent !


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

I hear one way to clear out potlickers, is to broadcast cracker crumbs a distance off...and wait for the birds to draw them away.


----------



## Top Kat (Mar 9, 2008)

A couple of weeks ago me the wife and my daughter took the offshore boat to your lake for some white bass fishing. It was pretty rough out there so not many folks on the lake. Using my bottom machine found a good hump holding fish dropped a marker and starting tearing the WB a new butt. Out of no where some of y'alls local pot lickers showed up on top of us one even hooking my bouy. After a few words of encouragement from me to them we pulled up and left with our 75 fish. Guides or not these people are idiots I have held a 100 Ton USCGL for 15 years now and know an idiot in a boat when I see one.


----------



## fishin_envy (Aug 13, 2010)

I think many of us could write a book on the do's and don'ts of fishing/boating manners. The problem is that many people with the bad manners are just too stupid to read, thus the reason we end up having to give them the oral version as they are trying off to our stern.


----------



## Gfish (Aug 31, 2009)

carry a flare gun and shoot one over in their direction.


----------



## lost-in-salt (Aug 12, 2005)

Find a nice stump and mark it with a marker bouy on a Saturday afternoon. Then make it look like you set the hook a few times. See if the trollers (which is another word for "can't fish") will troll over to the bouy and get hung up on then stump. Then you can sit back and laugh for the few seconds that they think they hooked a big one.


----------

